# my diet to contest shape (weekly pictures)



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

thats the plan.

I wasn't going to do a journal for this, but my heads fcked and i cant tell if im losing fat or muscle or getting anywhere at all, so i'd like some criticism :thumbup1:

i started 2 and a half weeks ago at 219lbs

weigh in at end of 1st week: 213.5lbs

end of 2nd week: 209.5pounds

today: 206lbs

to me it looks as though im losing weight too quickly, this is my diet...

Meal 1 - 100g Oats with 2 scoops protein, 50grams almonds

Meal 2 - 6 eggs

meal 3 - chicken breast, rice, 1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4 - chicken breast, rice, 1 Tbsp olive oil

Meal 5 - protein + carb shake

Meal 6 - protein + carb shake + 10g fish oil

Meal 7 - chicken breast + 50 grams almonds

Meal 8 - Protein shake 1tbsp Peanut butter + 10g fish oil

cardio is done 6 days a week for 45mins post workout on training days.

2 week gap comparison pics (9.5pound loss)...


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

where the fck has that 10 pounds gone? cant see that im leaner at all!!!!

never seen my abs in my life, beginning to think i never will lol


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

i'm sure you've lost fat, aslong as your strength is the same then don't get all paranoid about losing muscle, sure muscle lose on a cut is expected, but not dramatic falls in strength

6 days a week cardio? maybe you should try HIIT instead, and less of it. if you've ever read t-nation they always diss cardio saying left heavy is all you need, with a few days of HIIT. now i'm not saying they are completely right, but losing fat, as they say is all down to diet.

so maybe try a different cutting diet, like carb cycling or keto. just a thought.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

first impressions,

love the ink, nice biceps, great lats, good delts.

weight loss seems even all over, i know that's not what you wanted to hear but im sure you can at least work on it now.

Im kinda interested to see how this goes ill check in on you.

good luck


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

imo give hiit a go, make sure you take extra protein when working out.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

When you say weight loss is even all over do you mean lost some muscle, some fat and some water?

thanks for the compliments as well, i always thought my delts were a weak point


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

you bastards! just went out to do some HIIT running and in agony with shin splints :lol:

probably should get some better running trainers than lacoste pumps :whistling:


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

liamhutch said:


> you bastards! just went out to do some HIIT running and in agony with shin splints :lol:
> 
> probably should get some better running trainers than lacoste pumps :whistling:


haha that's cause its real cardio fool! no pussy jogging.

i actually did the beep test a few hours ago, so i can sympathise :thumb:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Its often hard to see the changes at first. Your mid section has coming abit tighter your chest seems to me leaner. Also on your back there is more definition.

Well done


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

took some new ones this morning i think i look a bit harder in the back pose and a little more definition in arms and sides on front pose.

oh yeah this mornings weight was 205lbs so another pound down from yesterday :confused1:


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

looking good man keep it up


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

looking good man :-D dunno if its just the pose but maybe some trap work ?? i might be totally wrong


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

What show are you doing mate and what class?

Looking good mate don't worry too much about the scales....its how you look 

GHS


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

yep  if i went on the scales id be depressed as im 20 stone now :S


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks GHS, good to see you back too, hope your heads clearing up a bit.

I dont feel im anywhere near big enough to do a show yet, so im just going to do the full diet for myself and enjoy the rebound.

dandy - my traps are actually quite good, heres a rear relaxed photo from start of diet...

(well i think they are anyway :lol: )


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

i stand corrected i did say  yeah looking good pyramid shape your doing well mate just keep going as your are if im right you say you want ur abs out correct ?? sometimes it takes a lil longer and a bit harder intensity of work to lose that final layer of fat and get those muscles showing .. i dont have them myself i dont want them lol but i think im right ??


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah your right. Would be nice to have them seeing as though anyone who isnt into training will judge your body only on your abs lol and ive never seen them properly (started training a year and half ago at 11 stone and still didnt have them). Once ive got my abs i still want to continue dieting all the way to show sort of condition


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah just stick with it matey.... soon enough ull see them u do have an outline so they are there


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

yes i can feel them when i press through the fat lol.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

your traps are better then i thought from your original poses thats for sure 

oh and indeed good to see you back ghs


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

training today was ok, lost a few reps on deads though.

managed 200kg for 5 reps, 2 weeks ago i got 7 i think. Everything else was about the same.

I noticed my squat had gone down in strength last time i did legs, everything else has been ok so far such as bench and military press. I'll see how i do tomoro on decline bench.

If im losing strength does that mean i must be losing muscle, or could it just be less energy from lower carbs? dieting is making me extremely paranoid lol


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

its just the energy levels from low carbs buddy, dont worri atal!! in 2 months ull be looking ripped and the abs will be busting out everywer lol


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks for the confidence matey i need it lol.

would be nice if you could look over me to see im doing it right as i go along, seeing as though youve obviously done a good job of dieting yourself before


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

keep it up mr hutch and soo youll be butch lol


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

aye ill be keeping an eye on this no problem man, just keep it up, even in those pics ye can clearly see the results starting alredi!! high reps n cardio!! i see your doing HITT, u might wana cut that out saying your on a calorie deflict, you could lose muscle if you do to much cardio!! unless ure on AAS, id be careful. how much are you losing a week?


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

The first couple of weeks your prob just losing water and crap that your body is getting rid of.The fat loss will come just keep doing what your doing and be patiant..And then drop some carbs if still not satisfied.And just stik to low intence cardio.walk..


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

yeh walking on a incline 20-30 mins post workout man. thats wat i did.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mate dont get on the scales so often and dont take pics of yourself everyday as you will do your head in,take pics once a week to a fortnight that way you will see a better thumb of your progress and the changes will stand out more to you.

As for initial weight drop,most people when they start prep drop a good 10-14lbs in first cple weeks and see little to no change,thats perfectly normal buddy,i stay relatively lean in the offseason and even i dont see a MASSIVE change when i dropped my first 10lbs,go look at my journal and you will see what i mean,i take my pics once every 10 days as well.

other than that,stick in,will be good to watch you progress and see the changes happen as you go


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Dean00 said:


> aye ill be keeping an eye on this no problem man, just keep it up, even in those pics ye can clearly see the results starting alredi!! high reps n cardio!! i see your doing HITT, u might wana cut that out saying your on a calorie deflict, you could lose muscle if you do to much cardio!! unless ure on AAS, id be careful. how much are you losing a week?


Im not doing HIIT mate just tried that once as it was suggested here, i've been doing 40mins on the cross trainer post workout.

I am using AAS and my average weight loss so far has been about 4-5 pounds a week although this is just the 1st few weeks so would be expected.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

weeman said:


> mate dont get on the scales so often and dont take pics of yourself everyday as you will do your head in,take pics once a week to a fortnight that way you will see a better thumb of your progress and the changes will stand out more to you.
> 
> As for initial weight drop,most people when they start prep drop a good 10-14lbs in first cple weeks and see little to no change,thats perfectly normal buddy,i stay relatively lean in the offseason and even i dont see a MASSIVE change when i dropped my first 10lbs,go look at my journal and you will see what i mean,i take my pics once every 10 days as well.
> 
> other than that,stick in,will be good to watch you progress and see the changes happen as you go


Taken your advice on board mate, thanks. Already read your journal, congrats on the placing, good to see you kept it together with the illness


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

heers mate,hopefully be a different story in a good way this weekend for the next one


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

yes, good luck lets see that 1st place trophy!


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

yeh probz mostly water n stuff then man. well i dont know much about AAS but i think dat if u r using u shudnt worry so much about losing muscle mass. how long u planning on dieting for anyways?


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

diet will be as long as it needs to be mate. I hope no longer than 15 weeks in total lol.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

15 weeks lol aye man 12-13 and ull be rippd. u think of taking clen? i took that when i was cutting workd wonders for me


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Back is looking great mate looking forward to see what sort of condition you can get in


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Dean00 said:


> 15 weeks lol aye man 12-13 and ull be rippd. u think of taking clen? i took that when i was cutting workd wonders for me


i was planning on waiting til weight loss slowed down before i used any fat burners. You reckon i'd get any benefit from starting them now seeing as though im already losing weight at a decent rate?


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

mmmm good point good point. aye wait till like week 9 or something when u stop losing then start taking them.

wats your training like rep range ways


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

usually low to medium reps. I dont wish to do higher reps though i'd rather use cardio to burn calories.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

yeh thats cool, but i find that the first time i did a show i used but low to meduim reps n didnt not come in as cut as i did at my last one there, i used like 6-8-10s for my first and for my most recent show i did 15-12-10 and some times even 20s i must go on a diet again freek sake nothin worse than putting all the effort in then going on a binge of beer n stuff then havn no abs lol


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

i might start doing some higher reps as well then and i'll see how it goes.

Lost nothing in the last week, still at 209 and have stuck to diet 100% :confused1:

Gonna start doing lower carb days on none weight training days which will be 3 days a week. On these days i think i will just have my 100grams of porridge in the morning as my only carb source then protein and fat for the other 7 meals, so that will be 60grams of carbs. On training days it is about 220grams. Does this sound ok anyone?


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

any advice on the above would be appreciated


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

your better off doing your low carb days on training days mate and having one medium carb day and one refeed day a week on rest days, i did something similar to the following

low day 100g

medium day 250g

refeed day 500 +

monday low

tuesday low

wednesday medium

thursday low

friday low

saturday high/refeed

sunday low

you can allways adjust the carb amounts or the amount of cardio your doing as weight loss slowes mate


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hey mate, just because the scales arent moving doesnt mean your not losingt fat, imo go by the mirror. your carbs for your training days look very high compared to non training days, imom drop the carbs down to 180 tyo see how you get on and when you stop losing fat on that drop the carbs by a further 30g. this is what i did for my show prep and found it less complicated than other diets out there, just keep it simple mate(my pics are in the show section). i also read than tom recommended having low carbs on training days and highish carbs on rest days for lean mass


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

low carb days on training days :confused1:

i think id die! Could i not to low carb days on my none training days when i just do cardio lol?

Cheers matey


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

the idea is to burn more cals from fat by doing cardio after weights on low days and use your medium and fefeed days to raise your metabolism

your dieting mate so its not all about breaking pbs and adding muscle imo

you could allways put your carbs in the meal before you go the gym


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

think i will have a go at this then mate. Can i still do cardio on my medium/rest day?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah mate you can do cardio everyday but i only did it 4 to 5 times a week

also your best weighing yourself first thing in the morning on your refeed day as you will have had 3 low days prior and it will give you a more accurite reading, i can be a few kg heavier after a refeed day but its all down to glycogen storage


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Liamhutch dont play the size game look at me Im small and in august im doing the classic class and inter under 80kg if your in condition thats what you should worry about.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah but eventually i wana be huge AND shredded lol. Got a back pic this morning after a low carb day (60grams) so a bit flat, but i can see improvements.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Your back is awesome mate


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks man, think im gona have to work on some more thickness in the lats when i rebound as my middle back is quite good.

On your low carb days do you up fats to keep calories higher?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah mate I had mine at 80 to 100g


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

done 2 low carb days in a row now and found it very hard but tomorrow is a rest day and medium carb day so all good. Made progress and will take pics tomoro night after some carbs so im not quite so flat lol!

Oh yeah... im stronger again!!???


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

What AAS u on mate?


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

250 test currently until blood test comes back, then if all is good back up to 600/750 test, and 300 tren. This should be next week.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok cheers mate, just woundered. you got a nice shape pal.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey mate looking good in the pictures!

I've just ended a 6 week keto diet.. I've just started a carb cycle and finding it so much harder to stick with, now i'm always craving carb's.

: (

All the best mate!


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah, keeps your body guessing all the time. Insulin rollercoaster lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Enjoy the medium carbs mate 

In a few weeks you high/refeed day will be better than sex :thumb:


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

your body will get ust to it man, when i was preping all i had was porridge in the morning EVERYDAY lol cept for my cheat meal. but i also got my engry from NO XPLODE. but give it ago, drop some as dave says then if your not happi drop some more and so on


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

11 weeks change and still dieting. Diet hasnt been overly strict, sometimes let it go for a few days and cardio hasnt been all the time but im getting results.

change in weight - 219lbs to 192lbs

training has been 3 days per week

push - flat bench, standing military press, weighted dips

pull - deadlift, cleans, weighted pullups

legs - squats, leg press, calf raises

mostly 5x5.

oh yeah, i got a tan too.


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

**** hot pal! Awesome abs  Bet your over the moon with them haha!

Im dreading my diet next year  so these are a little insperation haha 

What show are you going for? Im planning a first timers next year so im still bulking for that(18.5 now) hehe.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

abs are still a bit smooth like, ive probably got around half a stone to lose still, but im not doing a show as competing as a bodybuilder doesnt interest me.

Dieting is not bad once you get into the swing of things just dont be a pussy and get on with it :thumbup1:


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

why dont u fancy doing a show mate?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

sbeast007 said:


> why dont u fancy doing a show mate?


Because i would assume he wants to be a tad bigger first and not just be "one of the competitors" so many people compete way too soon if you dont look abnormal you shouldnt be on a bodybuilding stage imo.

Nice work mate but i am amazed at how young you look!


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Well i am quite young Con lol.

Im with you on that, no point going to make the numbers up, although i would rather fight MMA than compete in bodybuilding which is what i direct my training towards.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

liamhutch said:


> Well i am quite young Con lol.
> 
> Im with you on that, no point going to make the numbers up, although i would rather fight MMA than compete in bodybuilding which is what i direct my training towards.


Nice one mate, i have debated doing some MMA as it is very popular where i am but fighting some one of my weight doesnt appeal to me much. Now if my 240lb body could be put up against some 150lb ******* wannabee then i would be game:thumbup1:


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

you would be fighting the likes of Brock Lesnar :lol:

Try the training for a while and you never know, you might be good at it.

luckily im only 192, but will get this down to between 180 and 185


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

liamhutch said:


> you would be fighting the likes of Brock Lesnar :lol:


Last night during the fight this middle aged guy goes "oh Brock is only good on the floor i mean i would take him standing up", i turned round and said "would you fvck" **** went all red in the face. :lol:


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

people slate him but at the end of the day hes the undisputed heavyweight champion!

Hopefully we will see Brock Vs. Fedor soon


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Update - I now weigh 12 stone 12 pounds and in no better shape than the pic above at 13 stone 10 pounds or something and loving it! MMA is for me


----------

